# ipad / ipad 2



## Dunbar Painting

For those people who bought an Ipad or Ipad 2 for estimating on the site, can you give updates on how it has performed in the "field" and what you like/dislike about using it.

I want to remove the disconnect between notes I take at a site, and when I enter info into excel at home by using an ipad and entering the info while i am on site. I am not too concerned about the cost, more about the burden of actually using it when writing something down is pretty fast. My hope is the extra time spent at the estimate will save me time in the long run for proposal preparation, and help me be more accurate as I can enter info while it is being viewed in person. 

thoughts?


----------



## Ramsden Painting

I have an iPad 2 which I use for work with note taking, pictures and will put a quick invoice together as needed. I am also able to show and zoom pics on the larger screen when showing something to a Customer. I haven't mastered estimates on here but. Couldn't see me living without it


----------



## Damon T

I've finally gotten an interior and exterior spreadsheet into my iPad, along with proposal forms. I agree it is challenging to write notesr on the iPad quickly


----------



## Damon T

Oops, hit send too soon. I kind of use a hybrid system right now, where when I first meet the client and am walking around with them I take notes on what's important to them on my legal pad, and then do my take off on the iPad. I must confess I've only recently got this going, and have slowed down considerably so haven't had the chance to do that many bids on it. I really like having the hours entered for each task before leaving, as I can talk to the customer about how long the job will take and how much it will cost. I lets me get a feel for if it will even be a good fit for them or not.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

This is also helpful feedback.

I was not sure how difficult it would be to write on while walking around a house. That is a good point.


----------



## DeanV

I use my iPad and no longer carry a pad of paper with me. It may take a little longer, but my notes are much neater and more organized with the iPad.

I have not used a template for takeoff notes, but may work on a standardized form that I fill out for that kind of stuff on the iPad.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

DeanV said:


> I use my iPad and no longer carry a pad of paper with me. It may take a little longer, but my notes are much neater and more organized with the iPad.
> 
> I have not used a template for takeoff notes, but may work on a standardized form that I fill out for that kind of stuff on the iPad.



This is what I wanted it for.

Right now I have a standardized estimating form that I then translate at home into an excel sheet to generate pricing. I felt if I could skip that step and enter info into an excel program on an ipad while I am in the field, I would have more accurate pricing because I would remember some of the more difficult areas, anomalies, or other informations I may not properly write down.


----------



## DeanV

Dunbar Painting said:


> This is what I wanted it for.
> 
> Right now I have a standardized estimating form that I then translate at home into an excel sheet to generate pricing. I felt if I could skip that step and enter info into an excel program on an ipad while I am in the field, I would have more accurate pricing because I would remember some of the more difficult areas, anomalies, or other informations I may not properly write down.



That should be no problem. My format is notes and pictures in Evernote (no form, just write down measurements, take a few pictures if needed, write down hour and material estimates) and then enter stuff into QuickBooks at the office and send out the estimate. I am thinking about starting to use a template instead, not sure.

For your approach, and what I would do if I was using an Excel template, would be to save the template in DropBox (cloud storage basically) and then edit the template and save it to the job name in DropBox as well. That way, the same file can always be accessed from the office computer or the tablet in the field. I find it is nice to be able to access that stuff from the field so having a copy available on any device is a good thing.

One other option in tablets that is looking interesting is the Asus Transformer Prime that will be coming out soon. The way they do the option keyboard looks very interesting.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

I guess I am still struggling to understand if the investment in an Ipad 2 is worth the amount of time I would save/better notes I would take.

The alternative option is to refine a non electronic system even more (which is what I have been doing). 

I think the biggest problem is I tried to systematize estimating so that I could take down information such as quantities with a few modifiers; but, the vast array of differences you see when you come to a house: type of window, height from ground, amount of prep, previous coatings, future coating, 2 tone or 1 tone etc... there is just so much info that can change on a window to window basis and house to house basis (for example) that trying to include that in some kind of excel system that can extrapolate a price for you may be self defeating. In the end I may be better off giving each item an hourly value on the spot, instead of taking notes and hoping excel can sort it out for me. Obviously I had to understand my production rates to generate a value to begin with, but I am truly starting to understand that generating a value based on too few pieces of information can prove fatal, and trying to fill out a form that has so many places to fill out (for each possible modifier I mentioned, for example) means I spend a lot of time categorizing. 
My excel sheet I made ended up being like 180 lines, because of all the possibility of every different item and modifier for it. To then translate that excel sheet into a usable sheet I can bring to an estimate and fill out is also very difficult. 
... anyway I think I am rambling here... but the point is, I have to make sure that an Ipad 2 is solving a problem, not continuing one or creating another!


----------



## Jay123

I've been using an ipad for the last 6 months or so. It's great for showing portfolio pics and design drawings, the images are just fantastic.

I also built some spreadsheets for doing rough estimates for certain kinds of projects to give an idea of costs to potential clients, so they can decide if they would like to move on to the design stage.

Great tool (and toy ) for me personally, but of course I'm doing different work than most of you. But I think it would translate well for anyone doing estimates and showing pictures.

I'll hand it to clients to thumb through pictures and drawings and it seems to go over very well.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Jay123 said:


> I've been using an ipad for the last 6 months or so. It's great for showing portfolio pics and design drawings, the images are just fantastic.
> 
> I also built some spreadsheets for doing rough estimates for certain kinds of projects to give an idea of costs to potential clients, so they can decide if they would like to move on to the design stage.
> 
> Great tool (and toy ) for me personally, but of course I'm doing different work than most of you. But I think it would translate well for anyone doing estimates and showing pictures.
> 
> I'll hand it to clients to thumb through pictures and drawings and it seems to go over very well.



Nice site and nice work Jay!


----------



## daArch

This thread is opening a new possibility to me. I do not own an iPad, nor do I have any type of data plan - and do not plan to.

Questions I have, and I've heard various opinions, can the iPad actually compute? Can it load and use Excel (or other spread sheet)? How much memory does it have or would one be wise to have a thumb drive with software and templates?

Also, I often actually sketch out the floor plan so if there are issues about pattern placement or balancing of grass cloth, I have wall lengths and placements of architectural features. Is there a method that one could "sketch" a room with the touch screen feature?


----------



## Dunbar Painting

daArch said:


> This thread is opening a new possibility to me. I do not own an iPad, nor do I have any type of data plan - and do not plan to.
> 
> Questions I have, and I've heard various opinions, can the iPad actually compute? Can it load and use Excel (or other spread sheet)? How much memory does it have or would one be wise to have a thumb drive with software and templates?
> 
> Also, I often actually sketch out the floor plan so if there are issues about pattern placement or balancing of grass cloth, I have wall lengths and placements of architectural features. Is there a method that one could "sketch" a room with the touch screen feature?



I talked to some staff at Futureshop the other day and the Ipad 2 has its own version of EXCEL called Numbers I think. However, you can both read and manipulate EXCEL sheets with that program.

As for speed etc, an Ipad is fast enough to do most things a cheap laptop can.


----------



## Jay123

I don't use a data plan (didn't buy the 3G version, just wi-fi). I've got the 16gb version (least amount of memory), and have never had any problem.

This is what I use for excel files:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/documents-to-go-office-suite/id317117961?mt=8

For pdf files (I use mostly for my drawings):

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fastpdf/id365270223?mt=8

For sketching:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/penultimate/id354098826?mt=8

There are plenty of other apps for the above uses (and probably some better, by now), but I've found these to be good for me.


----------



## daArch

Thanks guys,

Now I have an excuse.

"Hello, Santa..............."


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Dunbar Painting said:


> I talked to some staff at Futureshop the other day and the Ipad 2 has its own version of EXCEL called Numbers I think. However, you can both read and manipulate EXCEL sheets with that program.
> 
> As for speed etc, an Ipad is fast enough to do most things a cheap laptop can.



Numbers is a Mac thing not specifically to ipad.

'Pages' is their version of 'Word'.

Often Mac can read any excel sheet, but if you manipulate it and want to resend the person using Windows often can't read the changes unless they have the latest updated version.


----------



## Damon T

Dunbar Painting said:


> I guess I am still struggling to understand if the investment in an Ipad 2 is worth the amount of time I would save/better notes I would take.
> 
> The alternative option is to refine a non electronic system even more (which is what I have been doing).
> 
> I think the biggest problem is I tried to systematize estimating so that I could take down information such as quantities with a few modifiers; but, the vast array of differences you see when you come to a house: type of window, height from ground, amount of prep, previous coatings, future coating, 2 tone or 1 tone etc... there is just so much info that can change on a window to window basis and house to house basis (for example) that trying to include that in some kind of excel system that can extrapolate a price for you may be self defeating. In the end I may be better off giving each item an hourly value on the spot, instead of taking notes and hoping excel can sort it out for me. Obviously I had to understand my production rates to generate a value to begin with, but I am truly starting to understand that generating a value based on too few pieces of information can prove fatal, and trying to fill out a form that has so many places to fill out (for each possible modifier I mentioned, for example) means I spend a lot of time categorizing.
> My excel sheet I made ended up being like 180 lines, because of all the possibility of every different item and modifier for it. To then translate that excel sheet into a usable sheet I can bring to an estimate and fill out is also very difficult.
> ... anyway I think I am rambling here... but the point is, I have to make sure that an Ipad 2 is solving a problem, not continuing one or creating another!



Hi Dunbar
As you alluded to there are a myriad of variables involved in estimating repaint work. That is why I have gone to time based estimating per item, doing the bid in the field, as it's too late to remember everything when back at the office. I think it is important to get your system figured out on paper working well before switching over to computer or iPad. This actually is a very good example of what I was trying to say in a thread about systems on this board, that it is difficult to systematize estimating, and other parts of this business, because it's not in a controlled environment with items that can be perfectly measured or predicted (like how much prep will that window take). 

I use Numbers, and will soon be using ICloud. I currently have a Mobile me account so I can get and save files from my iDisk. I also use Pages to create my proposals and email them to clients. I have a Mac desktop which I created the basic template in, and then sent it to the iPad. 

To DeArch regarding abilities of the iPad. It's totally able to run spreadsheets,word programs, and a million other apps. Plus it's really handy for accessing PaintTalk!


----------



## Damon T

daArch said:


> This thread is opening a new possibility to me. I do not own an iPad, nor do I have any type of data plan - and do not plan to.
> 
> Questions I have, and I've heard various opinions, can the iPad actually compute? Can it load and use Excel (or other spread sheet)? How much memory does it have or would one be wise to have a thumb drive with software and templates?
> 
> Also, I often actually sketch out the floor plan so if there are issues about pattern placement or balancing of grass cloth, I have wall lengths and placements of architectural features. Is there a method that one could "sketch" a room with the touch screen feature?


There are note taking programs you can use a stylus to draw with and write the measurements. It's not as clear as some of the windows tablet pc's, but it's a different beast. I've actually gotten pretty good at typing on mine too.


----------



## Jay123

Dunbar Painting said:


> I talked to some staff at Futureshop the other day and the Ipad 2 has its own version of EXCEL called Numbers I think. .





Paint and Hammer said:


> Numbers is a *Apple* thing not specifically to ipad.



Just a note on "Numbers"...it wasn't able to "hide" columns in my spreadsheet, nor was the first app I purchased , but the Docs to Go was able to do this. 

This was important to me as part of the spreadsheet that I was showing to potential clients with rough numbers was for "my eyes only".


----------



## Jay123

Keep in mind, things may have changed for any/all apps since I first researched/purchased the ones I did.

I'm a dinasaur now...I've got the ipad*1*.


----------



## mpminter

can anyone comment on the droid powered motorola xoom? I understand you can get the xoom in 4G, but I don't know how it compares to the ipad 2.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Jay123 said:


> Just a note on "Numbers"...it wasn't able to "hide" columns in my spreadsheet, nor was the first app I purchased , but the Docs to Go was able to do this.
> 
> This was important to me as part of the spreadsheet that I was showing to potential clients with rough numbers was for "my eyes only".


I have a solution for "hiding" columns in Numbers. Highlight the area you want to hide, chose the "i" for the inspector, then "cells", "text options", "color" then swipe to access white. This will temporarily hide that area from view....then you can change it back to black later. It takes a few steps, but it serves the purpose.


----------



## Damon T

mpminter said:


> can anyone comment on the droid powered motorola xoom? I understand you can get the xoom in 4G, but I don't know how it compares to the ipad 2.


Nothing compares to the iPad 😜


----------



## Ultimate

Got one yesterday. Just opening the Evernote app. It will send all notes to all computers or phones I have it networked with. This will be possible with most all apps I think. Even with my pc until I get the macbook air later. This alone is worth $. Get data to acct, book keeper, crew leader, myself on another device all at once. Then have new data from any of those transferred back. With all concerned parties to see. Simplifying systems at best.


----------



## DeanV

Make sure you check out Dropbox as well. If you use this linkhttp://db.tt/oqMqWEg
To sign up, I will get more space as well.


----------



## remodelandpaint

I'm just starting on using the Ipad 2 for estimating on site. 

So far... I have spent a LOT of time building excel spreadsheets. I then upload them to Google.docs. I then go to my Ipad and open them using Quick Office. I then save a "blank" version of my document Ipad, that I can then open, and save, giving it a new document name.

As for the excel spreadsheets.. those are made on my home PC, just to be clear. The sheet contains a room by room breakdown. I enter the length, width, and height of the room. Next I enter quantities... because each room is broken down into components... ceiling, floor, windows, doors, door trim, baseboard, crown. I just enter the quanitity, and the rate (I have default settings I can override) already pre-entered, the amount of prep for each (which gets multiped by the number of units, and added to the total for those items). Everything else gets spit out as totals.. paint I need, hours used, and costs. The other tricky part I learned -is to include or exclude parts... like if they don't want a ceiling done, it gets multiplied by a zero. if they do want it, it gets multiplied by a one. its hard to explain, but if you could see it, you'd probably really like it.

I'd be happy to email this form you to, you can see if you like it. we can arrange a call and i'll talk you through it.


----------



## George Z

We do anywhere between 10 to 15 estimates a week
and some of them are big. 
Most of the sales calls take less than an hr. 
We don't need to print the proposals on the field.
if needed dropbox and laptop work.
We do use most cloud goodies for detailed job costing,
all kinds of Google spreadsheet for fixed compensation purposes,
tsheets work orders, and job folders and field communications on android phones.
and yet the tablets I think are just useless. Or just very nice toys.


----------



## DeanV

For me, I prefer a iPad style tablet for jotting notes, calendar stuff, email, and my takeoff notes to then work up the estimate back at the office in QB.

I have used pad and paper for notes, dell xt tablet/laptop hybrid, and my various smartphones but the iPad style tablet works best for me.

For the dell xt, battery life not great, restarting is a hassle, typical windows problems.

Pad of paper, I did not do a good job of staying organized this way. Also, I have very messy, left handed guy handwriting.

Smartphones are too limited by size for reasonable data entry on the go.

For me, the iPad style tablets represent the best combination of each item's strengths. If I could run a full version of qb on it, it would be perfect. If I was parked in the office for most of the day, the. I would prefer a computer. But, as chief errand runner, part painter, shop finish guy, estimator, always running between shop, job site, paint store, etc the iPad works best for being available quickly when needed and doing a bit of everything.


----------



## Damon T

I agree with you Dean. Especially the instant-on ability, and great battery life. What are you using for note taking? Stylus or one handed typing?


----------



## DeanV

Note taking is on Evernote right now. I use task lists a lot as well. For typing, I hold the tablet with both hands and use both thumbs at the same time to type.


----------



## Damon T

DeanV said:


> Note taking is on Evernote right now. I use task lists a lot as well. For typing, I hold the tablet with both hands and use both thumbs at the same time to type.


Thanks for the tip. I've gotten pretty good at typing with both hands, but not while holding it. Will try that.


----------



## DeanV

You may already know this, but with ios5, if you put 2 fingers (one from each hand) in the middle of the keyboard and then slide to the each side the keyboard will split in the middle and move to the edge of the screen, half on each side. I usually leave the keyboard in the standard view, but it may work for you (I was already used to my way of doing it).


----------



## Damon T

DeanV said:


> You may already know this, but with ios5, if you put 2 fingers (one from each hand) in the middle of the keyboard and then slide to the each side the keyboard will split in the middle and move to the edge of the screen, half on each side. I usually leave the keyboard in the standard view, but it may work for you (I was already used to my way of doing it).


Super cool tip! Im testing it now for the first time. Kinda weird. I'll have to play around with it some more. Btw I still haven't figured out how to post pics or file attachments (on this site) so if you have tips on that for iPad painttalk app let me know. Thanks!


----------



## George Z

DeanV said:


> For me, I prefer a iPad style tablet for jotting notes, calendar stuff, email, and my takeoff notes to then work up the estimate back at the office in QB.
> 
> I have used pad and paper for notes, dell xt tablet/laptop hybrid, and my various smartphones but the iPad style tablet works best for me.
> 
> For the dell xt, battery life not great, restarting is a hassle, typical windows problems.
> 
> Pad of paper, I did not do a good job of staying organized this way. Also, I have very messy, left handed guy handwriting.
> 
> Smartphones are too limited by size for reasonable data entry on the go.
> 
> For me, the iPad style tablets represent the best combination of each item's strengths. If I could run a full version of qb on it, it would be perfect. If I was parked in the office for most of the day, the. I would prefer a computer. But, as chief errand runner, part painter, shop finish guy, estimator, always running between shop, job site, paint store, etc the iPad works best for being available quickly when needed and doing a bit of everything.


If you really read all your tasks you do carefully, the gadget you use is not your problem. 
You need to give up some of these responsibilities.
I learned quick enough that taking something on the road does not make it less time consuming. 
A not very wise use of time at least. 
I am not being a devils advocate Dean. I have been thinking like that in the past. 
Its just not as effective as you think


----------



## Dunbar Painting

I have to say a lot of what I read here, watching videos of using numbers/excel on ipad2, the fact that futureshop will let me return it in a month of use if I don't like it has all led me to believe I should purchase an ipad2.

thanks everyone


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Dunbar Painting said:


> I have to say a lot of what I read here, watching videos of using numbers/excel on ipad2, the fact that futureshop will let me return it in a month of use if I don't like it has all led me to believe I should purchase an ipad2.
> 
> thanks everyone



If nothing else....Angry Birds is way better.


----------



## daArch

Dunbar Painting said:


> the fact that futureshop will let me return it in a month of use if I don't like it


that's all very well and good for you Canadians, but is there a vendor like that in the USA ?


----------



## Paint and Hammer

daArch said:


> that's all very well and good for you Canadians, but is there a vendor like that in the USA ?


Ya, its called Bestbuy....same company.


----------



## DeanV

George Z said:


> If you really read all your tasks you do carefully, the gadget you use is not your problem.
> You need to give up some of these responsibilities.
> I learned quick enough that taking something on the road does not make it less time consuming.
> A not very wise use of time at least.
> I am not being a devils advocate Dean. I have been thinking like that in the past.
> Its just not as effective as you think


I understand what you are saying, but right now, I need more year round workers before I can afford the overhead of a non-billable employee or help to handle the misc. the downside is that most of my time is spent on stuff that really an owner should not be doing, but changing that will require 5-6 year round employees total in addition to the twelve exterior season workers.


----------



## Ultimate

I like the evernote app. 

I am trying to figure out how to place the photos with notes I take into the photostream/icloud area so it goes to all devices. 

My issue is this, when I enable the photostream, 15,000 pictures want to transfer straight to the i pad from my laptop. That takes up nearly all of my 16gb available. So, I need to figure out how to select only certain photos to go into the photostream. Ultimately, I would like for now, to have it so that only photos I take from this point forward to go into the stream, go to all devices, thus enabling me to place them in folders as necessary and then delete the photostream photos after. Keeping the stream as empty as possible. OCD issues. 

If that makes sense. Any ideas?


----------



## Damon T

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I like the evernote app.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to place the photos with notes I take into the photostream/icloud area so it goes to all devices.
> 
> My issue is this, when I enable the photostream, 15,000 pictures want to transfer straight to the i pad from my laptop. That takes up nearly all of my 16gb available. So, I need to figure out how to select only certain photos to go into the photostream. Ultimately, I would like for now, to have it so that only photos I take from this point forward to go into the stream, go to all devices, thus enabling me to place them in folders as necessary and then delete the photostream photos after. Keeping the stream as empty as possible. OCD issues.
> 
> If that makes sense. Any ideas?


You might want to call AppleCare for support. It should be free, and they are usually helpful, and even speak English. I haven't upgraded to the iCloud yet, still using MobileMe.


----------



## Damon T

Hey F&S
My friend tells me there should be a Setting in iPhoto that lets you adjust the streaming so it doesnt overflow. Good luck!


----------



## droverman

*iPad Estimating Software*

Take a look at an app called 'Contractor's App Box' for iPad. It is the closest thing I have found for a descent on site estimating app but does not quite suit my needs from a customizable standpoint. I realize they have to make these apps for a large segment of the contracting industry so it's not perfectly suited for painting but may work for some.

When I get a few minutes I will put together a list of indipensable iPhone/ iPad apps for painting contractors and their uses. I have been heavy into technology since my first Palm Pilot over 11 years ago and am constantly searching for systems/ apps/ technology to make my life easier.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

I ended up buying the Ipad 2 on maybe Nov 25th, and I brought it to Singapore with me. I spent some time while I was there reworking my estimating sheets to be easy and usable with my Ipad for onsite estimating. I am really happy with it, although I have yet to actually try using it in the field besides some test runs.


----------



## lmvp17

Any updates here?


----------



## Damon T

Yeah, got an estimating app called Brat Paint. I like it. I still use my Numbers excel sheet for exterior work more often, but the app is good for interior work. You need to customize the prices of course.


----------



## lmvp17

Damon T said:


> Yeah, got an estimating app called Brat Paint. I like it. I still use my Numbers excel sheet for exterior work more often, but the app is good for interior work. You need to customize the prices of course.


Ill check it out. Anybody else??


----------



## Dunbar Painting

So I started this post many months ago.

Since then I bought an ipad 2, bought and downloaded Numbers, and spent easily 20 hours fine tuning an estimating process for exterior, interior, carpentry, and a few other ods and ends... All I can say is, it is not the "be all and end all," as there are still a few other things that I have to take into account: which products I decide to use- and if those products require different, more difficult, or easier application. What colours are chosen- 3 coats instead of 2, etc etc etc...

Either way I find it a great starting place, then I bring it home and fine tune it before writing it into a proposal!


----------



## daArch

Bottom line, Coby?

was it worth the investment? (I think that was the original question you had)


----------



## Dunbar Painting

daArch said:


> Bottom line, Coby?
> 
> was it worth the investment? (I think that was the original question you had)



Bill, 

I think it was worth the investment big time. Not only does it make me feel more confident when doing larger quotes (just more info to take down), but it gives me a good way to both get accurate info on the spot, and take pics for stuff I am unsure of. 

So, answer: YES!


----------



## Finn

Dunbar Painting said:


> So I started this post many months ago.
> 
> Since then I bought an ipad 2, bought and downloaded Numbers, and spent easily 20 hours fine tuning an estimating process for exterior, interior, carpentry, and a few other ods and ends... All I can say is, it is not the "be all and end all," as there are still a few other things that I have to take into account: which products I decide to use- and if those products require different, more difficult, or easier application. What colours are chosen- 3 coats instead of 2, etc etc etc...
> 
> Either way I find it a great starting place, then I bring it home and fine tune it before writing it into a proposal!


I'm in the same boat, actually spent a lot of dollars on software from 100's to 1000's I found one @ $85.00 specifically for painting and general construction.


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Finn,
What type of software did you get that you like?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Finn

Ramsden Painting said:


> Finn,
> What type of software did you get that you like?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


I got one from www.cprsoft.com 

I bought general cost estimator $65.00

And paint cost estimator for $75.00

Just put a bid on a job today $6000.00 worth using this got the work, we were not the lowest bid, but the detail of the estimate was awesome. 

Send me a spec for one of your last jobs , I will enter it create an estimate then I will email it to you. 

This one time! Just incase someone thought they could get me to price a job free lol


----------



## Damon T

That's my favorite program. So easy to use and customize.


----------



## Finn

Yes

It does a lot of the guessing work for you, it may not get you the biggest profit always but it's consistent and detailed


----------



## lmvp17

Finn said:


> I got one from www.cprsoft.com
> 
> I bought general cost estimator $65.00
> 
> And paint cost estimator for $75.00
> 
> Just put a bid on a job today $6000.00 worth using this got the work, we were not the lowest bid, but the detail of the estimate was awesome.
> 
> Send me a spec for one of your last jobs , I will enter it create an estimate then I will email it to you.
> 
> This one time! Just incase someone thought they could get me to price a job free lol


Can you send me one too?


----------



## Millions

Are you still using cprsoft? If so how do u like it?


----------



## Damon T

I've used it for years. I find it easy to use when I have a bunch of rooms. I don't like it as much for exterior, it's not as easy for me. I like to estimate each side on its own, but you have to look at the exterior as a whole. It can be done. I also like to estimate hourly on ext as opposed to SF.


----------



## Finn

Damon T said:


> That's my favorite program. So easy to use and customize.


Are you still using it? Did you have to change any of the rates on the cost section?


----------



## Finn

lmvp17 said:


> Can you send me one too?


Sorry did not see this before , send me some dimensions


----------



## Finn

Millions said:


> Are you still using cprsoft? If so how do u like it?


Yes but am now finding I have to select the custo m tab a lot 

If the moderators don't mind I will post and example, of one line of a task , is that ok ?


----------



## Finn

Damon T said:


> I've used it for years. I find it easy to use when I have a bunch of rooms. I don't like it as much for exterior, it's not as easy for me. I like to estimate each side on its own, but you have to look at the exterior as a whole. It can be done. I also like to estimate hourly on ext as opposed to SF.


Yes , I like the feature where it tells you how many man hours for each task , it's been pretty accurate to date, 

But for example, we have an exterior to complete, I want to take down 130 lft of galvanized gutters and 90lft of down pipes to have them sand blasted and primed by a sub. Soft ware will tell me how much it will cost to do the actual sandblasting but won't tell me how much it will cost for the labor to take down and re attach the gutters, so I gotta get the sub to tell e that part seperate,


----------



## Damon T

You must have a newer version. Mine doesn't give a labor report based on tasks, only total hours per room. The iPad app I use now has that feature. Basically an iPad version of cprsoft. I told CPR long ago to please make an iPad app, but to no avail. Someone else beat them to it.


----------



## Finn

Damon T said:


> You must have a newer version. Mine doesn't give a labor report based on tasks, only total hours per room. The iPad app I use now has that feature. Basically an iPad version of cprsoft. I told CPR long ago to please make an iPad app, but to no avail. Someone else beat them to it.


Is that i estimate ?


----------



## Damon T

Brat paint.


----------



## saveonpainting

*Pacer 3.0?*

Has anyone had experience with PACER Estimating from PDCA?
There is not an abundant amount of information out there on this costly system..


----------



## Ultimate

saveonpainting said:


> Has anyone had experience with PACER Estimating from PDCA?
> There is not an abundant amount of information out there on this costly system..


Forward any links if you learn something good pls.


----------



## Damon T

I have one friend who uses it. Steep learning curve I believe.


----------



## dartagnan1619

*Newbe looking for help estimating*

Can anyone offer and advice on estimating jobs, software, forms or tools? I am a mac person and to answer some of the questions concerning the iPad's ability to create and/or edit existing excel spreadsheets, yes it can. Quickoffice Pro HD.


----------



## Damon T

Check put Brat Paint app for iPad. Keeps getting better.


----------



## Xmark

BUMP

anyone try this painting etimating (cloud based) program for the ipad? it's $20/month

http://www.paintestimating.com/new/index.php


----------



## Xmark

Damon T said:


> Check put Brat Paint app for iPad. Keeps getting better.


i'd like to try brat paint but i don't have an ipad yet and you can't download a trial.


----------



## Damon T

Xmark said:


> i'd like to try brat paint but i don't have an ipad yet and you can't download a trial.


I'd say not having an iPad is a bigger barrier than not being able to get a trial. ;-)
I like it, it helps organize the bid info nicely for sending to client. Has many different reports, including a labor report for the crew, a materials report, a detailed report if you want to show your client line item costs per room etc. it's not perfect but it's one of the best solutions I've seen, and for $10 it's a steal! And no I don't get anything for saying that! Other than perhaps great service. The developer is good about listening to feedback and tweaking things.


----------



## Damon T

A good example of developer responsiveness. I sent him an email last night around 1:00 am my time (burning the midnight oil) about a bug in the program. He emails me back this morning at 6:00 am saying that they had fixed it and it will be in the new update. In addition, I had requested being able to have the client be able to sign the estimate on the iPad, which he says now will be part of the next update too! That's pretty cool!


----------

